# The Incompatibility index; unique interactions between species



## Teslacron (2 mo ago)

Looking for unique interactions between species for an app. The first entry is between human and fish. The somewhat brief encounter still haunts me. Let it start the incompatibility table of warnings

Consider the following:
----------------------------------

Serrasalmus black: The most obnoxious species i've ever met.
species attempt: 1998-2001

Incompatiblity index: *all*
<queue_*target>:* _any species below or above 18"_
*special notes:* they contemplated traps for me ._.

*general notes:* tank raised predatory tetra native to the amazonas region. Extremely fast moving in short bursts. Hunt in packs. Establish order w/n pack. Coordinate strikes. Prefer dim light conditions; used duckweed and driftwood +dried leaves, inverted shagbark branches for 6ish Ph conditions. Kept of glass bottom with leaf detritus and sand. Fry started off leaf infusoria cultures, moina, daphnia, gammarids; then moved into live feeder cultures as desired but also canned fish, beef scraps, fowl scraps, liver, etc. 125 gallon aquarium was too small for adolescents. they straight up broke a 55; then a 75 tall, plus chewed through an insulated styro, cardboard and the towel b/t locations </serrasalmus><sold>{went to a 1000 gallon tank and some very cool ppl whom i pray still have all their limbs and/or pets}

size at relinquishment: 18"
age at relinquishment: 36months
life expectancy:100-unknown years
required gallons:1000
compatibility: nothing, at all </null> <0>
conclusion: DO NOT REPEAT

Species rank: S
Attempt score: C+
Negative karma accrued: Considerable
Bonus points: Did not require professional medical assistance


----------



## Teslacron (2 mo ago)

--------------------------------------------------------------------
*<frag><storm triggers the purge>* - interactions between various strains of guppy during incliment weather
--------------------------------------------------------------------

Species: Poecilia reticulata (kaonis) [kg]/ poeclia reticulata (wild type normal)[wtgn]
species attempt: 1991-present/dec 2021-present

Incompatiblity index: only similar species, individual basis, weather induced psychology, <nano aquaria>

<<queue_*special_condition>*: early-mid season storms. usually the first nasty one. triggered by atmospheric pressure/temp change
<queue_*target>:* any subordinate tankmate w/n the poecelia complex

----------------------------------

*incident 0:* early 94 or 95. 2.5 colony lost
Instagator: unnamed female (f3)<--off of p. reticulata, imported>
Domain: (1 of 6) 2.5's when they were all new and grouped up

</>caught me really off guard (was in 6 or 7th grade). Considered if the potential for hyper aggression existed just in poecilia reticulata - or any species when kept in a confined space relative to their body mass.

</>unlocked further study into the psychology of individual fish beyond pavlovian response triggers.

----------------------------------

*incident 1:* june 2008. 10 gallon colony lost.
Instagator: Lunaea [kg][awae-gen][-2]
Domain: J3 "Necrogenesis"

</>did not witness firsthand - was in Mississippi

----------------------------------

*incident 2:* April 2022. 2.5 colony lost.
Instagator: Mindi [kg][kiwae-gen][0]
Domain: "Chilipeach Hollow"

</>Early warning that I didn't realize at the time: pre storm, h-minus-4hrs, Mindi's lone fry <spike s.>(5ish weeks then) started spazzing out (behaving erradically, crashing into stuff for no reason), allowed itself to be siphoned into a 1/2 gallon vase. It knew somehow, and bailed the hollow. The other denizens were behaving normally. Light was fixed on the Coleus (red) half.

</>Event: The storm hit, mindi wiped out remaining three normal types purge style.
<--Length of engagement: Aiya level quick (redtail hawk). 2-3 minutes tops. Within 3 minutes of the shadows changing. A different direction for each salvo. I couldn't capture any of the remaining adults in time. Two dead males (brothers [merlin gen][+1a], a younger third gen merlin was ultimately captured and moved to necrogenesis but succumbed to its wounds several days after. <--Arena_Record/update/k:2/a:1/ex:1

log/kaon.guppy/mindi <continued>

<chilipeach_hollow> Jan. moina/gammarid continuum verified=defeat, no visually active specimens since dec 16th 2021
<mindi> Jan. exposure to fungus last dec, developed lone cyst, dropped, did not reoccur (S:+1)((2x))
<mindi> <arena_record> Mar. (k:+1)<chilipeach dominant f./was twice her mass><--threat upgraded, T1
<_log/mindi> W:1/L:0/T:1/K:1/A:0/G:1/S:2x
_<<<<_<<mindi> Apr. (exodus:+1)<--verified incompatibility w fry
<<<<<<mindi> (emergence;weather_induced_psychology;catastrauphic)
<<<<<<mindi> <arena_record> Apr. (k:+3)/(assist:+1) status granted:<ACE>
<<<<<<_log/mindi> //k/d/4/0/1fight log upgradedW/
<<<<<<mindisama> <--threat upgrade/Gemini-t0
<mindisama> June. 6mo no flake test ends; chilipeach hollow <--successful <Ranger>
<mindisama> June. Encounter w/ Xanthic fatheads x4 sm. <--incompatible; fatheads moved to Arena
<mindisama> October. (ties:+1)(assist:+1)<--verified incompatibility; local mixed endlers continuum
<chilipeach_hollow> Nov. 6th; 4am <--Introduced Azir
<mindisama> +2 min, studies and accepts Azir. No detrimental encounters (its now been a month)
--------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------
Nov, 6th update

_<<profile card: mindi moinabane
species: poecilia reticulata kaonis f.
age: 19 month young adult

add<<Tankmates: Azir
_chilipeach.hollow/azir
environment: 2.5 gal
<==successful
_queue_index
_queue_observation(30/days)
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Dec, 5th update, 1 mo. update

no changes psychological

general notes. mindi has noticably grown this month. more than previous half of yr 22. requires volume upgrade. 10 gal.

_<<waiver_card: Azir
species: poecilia reticulata m.
<--Claimed by NLS; from_J1/South
--------------------------------------------------------------------
Dec, 7th update

_<<profile card: mindi moinabane
species: poecilia reticulata kaonis f.
age: 20 month adult

_<<designate: pvp.arena.champion.2022
--------------------------------------------------------------------
=<<system card:_chilipeach_hollow:
2.5 gallon nano jungle

moss restored
gammarid restored

shred more leaves
allocate dither fish
(5) chili rasbora; any
(3) glolite tetra; reverse trio
_<queue_reminder:limit_testing>
_<queue_reminder:upon_removal>
<--"plants will suffer. compare against per. 1; 22-23season"
<----preparations to trade mindi to J1
<----size exceeding limits of 2.5aqe
_<queue_reminder:_j1 trade ext
_<conditions_permanent
Mindi and the glolite continuum -3
draft picks upon transition success
or///changelog/new.expression 30L
--------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------
[kg] *Kaon guppy*

size: 1"
trigger age: 12-18 mo females
life expectancy f: 4-5yrs
life expectancy m: 12-18mo.
house record: Niiwae, f, 7yrs
required volume: 1 gal per individual
general compatibility: almost everything that wont eat them
individual compatibility: highly unique, varius temperments

Strain developement notes:
-raised in specific nano ecosystems for dozens of generations - est:91/moved93
-small continuum of water in perpetual uptime [(6x)2.5gal][(2x)10gal]<-- cycled into central 40 gallon once per quarter
-have expressed similar condition to other fighting fish; hyper aggression toward genetic challengers in confined space
-have also expressed low birth rate (despite age/size/previous terms); and overall longevity w/n a larger volume (Niiwae produced 3 fry at 7years/1"+)(w/n 40gallon aqe)
-coloration is multi-phase and HIGHLY light dependant; state zero (absolute fear), state zero +black accents (absolute confidence), og + ifr (combo of red and full spectrum light required to see), blacklight manipulation (discovered accidentally 2000/tri-towers)

The problem: Subtype down to three genetically unique adult females, and storms are never going to stop occuring.
conclusion: Isolate fry. Remove breeding companions as soon as possible to prevent further injury. Use more containers with less fish per

Species rank: Common (w/ exceptional modifiers)
Attempt score: B++
Neutral karma maintained
Bonus points: Unbroken continuum
--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## lildrummerboy (6 mo ago)

this is very matrix-esque
nvr seen the matrix but this is how i immagined it


----------



## Teslacron (2 mo ago)

--------------------------------------------------------------------
[gm] *Gammarus*
aka "scud"

smallish freshwater amphipod.

2022 *Most influencial species*
River Kaon; Necrogenesis tributary

Species rank: Common
Attempt score: <n/a><0>
Unknown karma accrued
Bonus points: <Unbroken>
Bonus points: <Conquest>

Incompatibility index score<...processing>
--------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------

December 5th, 2022

Happy Menton Day,

Close the Arena record. <season_21/22>

*--------------------------------------------------------------------

Record of Gammarid Wars <Arena_Log> 2022

-------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Prologue:* Gammarid v.21delta

</>Emergent bloom of systemic amphipods; was not planned. A ticking time bomb lurking from the previous season. Dec/21 we added perhaps 3-5 new individual scuds to the fish room gammarid table. The new blood really invigorated the long running but very isolated colony and they all replicated w/ unprecidented speed. Invasion was surgical and complete in about 2 months. it blew up in the earliest spring conditions. Laid waste to numerous aquatic plant species, snail sps. et all. only Ramshorn would have survived the encounter wo discovery and intervention.

*Chapter 1:* kaon city falls to the v21delta wave
<--supporting roots and jvf0 destroyed

Result: Gammarid victory
Result: Gastropod defeat(x3multiplier)

Continuum lost w/n the 40 gallon aqe:
-java fern (local)(not-restored)
-java moss (local)(attempted_restoration/failed)
-hornwort (local)(not-restored)
-bladder snail (40)(restored)
-assassin snail (ALL)(/)v.v(not-restored)(LFSnot-restored)

This led to adding minnows.

*Chapter 2:* The rebuttal of unified species (vs) Republic of Gammarus

2b. The Battle for Chilipeach Run extensions(20h.o)(20h/b)(10)

<--happening upstairs. initially we tried to clear the waves w poecilia and f. betta s.;
however, both species hunt slowly, and density per sq. ft. of gammarid remained.
so we (+bojuka) moved one of the 20 gallon h. outside
<--introduced 9 minnow; designate/northern_lights

20h. <Occupational force required>

<--we had already intended to use this tactic against mosquitos
<--so the original 9 were already acclimating to the outside temps (cold af)
<--they could not support the indoor campaign until it held @ 70*f outside (mos.)
<--3/moved inside early/4/mia frogs/2 remained outside until nov.

Result: Cyprinid victory/NLS
Result: Gammarid contained
<--occupational force removed;july
<--supporting force removed; nov.
<--poecilia complex returned; nov.
<--betta continuum restored; dec.

and;

2a. The Battle for Kaon Arena
<--happening in the fishroom
Result: Cyprinid victory/South
Result: Gammarid defeat
<--permaculture shoal added/squisgar/nls; june?
<--occupational shoal removed/south; june

<log/kaon.arena/40b/river.kaon>
<queue_target>Gammarid
<betta.splendens>f.3x
<queue_reinforcements>5-6dozen_xanthics

Day zero, we introduced Nula. Chilipeach Betta Splendens f. 1yro..

Nula decided she didnt want to eat gammarids, proceeded to wipe out straggling bladder snails v.v rip bladder snails

(<--Nula dropped/waivers_pending)
(<--picked up by NLS on waivers)
(<--moved outside to NLS the following day, where she specilised hunting snails, flies, and moths.)

next we ran her sister. another peach, with fin variations unlike nula

This beta decided against the basement entirely and was returned to the upstairs. Ultimately sold.

so again, minnows were required.

5-7 dozen were unleashed. They scoured the arena complex for about 8 hrs; afterward the shoal was dispersed into surrounding aquaria. then transfered to the ponds.

*<South>

(9)* xanthic fathead minnows that remained w/n the arena (@30gallons irl volume). chosen for good body size and as colour control group (xanthic; no deviations)
(-1) refused to eat live food and eventually withered/were moved/succumbed to fatigue.
(8) grew nicely into amphipod hunting specialists and were transfered.
(-2) that didn't acclimate to the 125 and perished w/n first day or so (best guess, failure to adapt/low ox.)

Survived 90 days entirely upon the live food and vegetables wn the 40 gallon ecosystem but it was struggling and the gammarids were picked clean. moved into 125 gallons. Intermitantely added one per 10 gallon to manage invertebrates. Grew quickly. None developed variations to the Xanthic strain colourwise.

----Result: _Gammarid continuum managed wn the Central Hollow_

provisionally moved to 125 (retained).
End of season: team allocated 125 (November)

<--Squisgar added from NLS to maintain the arena

2c.(unseen)Gammarid Surge; surrounding tanks
Result: Gammarid Victory - J1
Result: Gammarid Victory - J3

Chapter 3: Surrounding tanks fall to secondary blooms

*(9)* xanthic w marbled deviations were originally added to NLS - the 20 gallon (h) located outside
(3) survived to adulthood.

*<Northern Lights>*

moved strategically indoors to support one 10 gallon volume ea. then introduced to the arena intermitantly. The survivors of that series of misadventures are Squisgar, Zero, and Rinnkun. Supported by: Nula, Mindi, and Yang, Viego et. al.

</>*Squisgar*

M. typical xanthic strain.
Aligned w/ the NLS continuum/Poecilia complex. Did not shoal w/ South continuum, did not skirmish with them either. Kind and sturdy. Lives in the upper flowerpot

(top)[t0] NLS to arena directly
Certified: <frozen><90+><RANGER><SERE/3>//<ich><necro><fungal><iso>

*</>Yang*

F. Yellow Fancy Guppy with yellow/orange tail
Aligned w the NLS continuum/Poecilia complex

(jng)[t3-fancy/untested][psp-source/new]//<ich><finrot><fungal>
<--has resisted every attempt to be captured thus far

</>*Zero*

M. light marbled xanthic strain.
Aligned w/ the NLS continuum+Yang. Lives in the middle slate complex. Has personal nemesis: Viego.

(mid)[t0] NLS to J1 to arena// colour: dot left
Certified: <frozen><90+><RANGER><SERE/5>//<ich><necro><fungal><iso>
Arena Record: <F2:w2><vs>Viego (fancy guppy m., large)

*</>Rinn-kun*

F. marbled xanthic strain
Aligned w/ the NLS continuum/Poecilia complex/Ghost complex. Lives in the bottom run J1 side

<--interupt>
<--{update_profile/rinn.kun
<--{[email protected]

(bot) [t0+90] from NLS to arena // colour: marbled dash left
Certified: <elementalist><frozen><90+><low/ox><SERE/9><RANGER><team_root>//<ich><necro><fungal><et.al>
<--</iso>; do not isolate, _rinn has accepted pandora_ (elder f.glass shrimp), do not seperate them

This led to a tipping point, two seperate unique species interactions resolved the RAID concept.

*</>Pandora*

glass/ghost shrimp w/ orange accents. 3 years old
recently interested in Line 1 activities, visual precence within the tank restored
(sup). Arena denizen for life, knows every hollow

*Chapter 4*: Balance restored; fish populations thrive

*Chapter 5:* Republic of Gammarus defeated. Granted lower Vi complex

Gammarid Continuum (vs) Arena, et al.
Result: Defeat; Gammarid Continuum
Result: Victory; Xanthic Continuum
Result: Victory; Poecilia Complex (supporting)
<--Northern Lights: RAID1 (outdoor/indoor)
<--South: RAID2 (indoor/supporting)

*Aftermath*

The 40g still looks like a warzone, but the plants are holding fast now. Java Moss/fern populations will take years to recover.
Livebearer numbers have increased. Several dozen unique fry at this point
Invertebrate populations are healthy. They must be given vegetables 2x weekly for next 6 months.

I could leave for 18 months and L1 would be there waiting. They are galvanized. happily reunited w/n the 40 breeder and living their best life. made bff's w a guppy female in the ranks w/n hours of introduction<--New species interaction too, the bond exists over colour

--------------------------------------------------------------------
[xm] *Xanthic Fathead Minnow*
aka "rosy red"/marbled strain

smallish freshwater cyprinid.

*Xanthic *Continuum
2022 Campaign *MVP*

Species rank: Common
Attempt score: <S>
Unknown karma accrued

Incompatibility index score<...processing>
--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Teslacron (2 mo ago)

lildrummerboy said:


> this is very matrix-esque
> nvr seen the matrix but this is how i immagined it


.

.

dobrodosli

.

.

--------------------------------------------------------------------
[alf] Austintown Leopard Frog
Aka: "Rana Pipiens" "AR22"

compact predatory freshwater rana

2022 Best KDA; overall champions
Kaon Reserve; Twinpines ext.

Species rank: Common
Attempt score: <n/a><0>
Positive karma accrued
Bonus points: <Conquest>

Incompatibility index score<...processing>
--------------------------------------------------------------------

--------------------------------------------------------------------

December 7th, 2022

...........,

Close the Reserve_log. <season_21/22>

*--------------------------------------------------------------------

Chronicals of Rana War <Reserve_Log> 2022

--------------------------------------------------------------------*

Chapter ?.ponds.frogs..v.v

(c) 4-5 dozen xanthic fathead minnow
0 remain; continuum threat upgraded <--leapard frog

transaction logs (incomplete)

thats not true. rinn-kun. (1) remains that engaged the frog continuum and lived. one.

*</>Rinn-kun*

class: SERE/9lvl
status: champion (*pve*)

F. marbled xanthic strain
Aligned w/ the NLS continuum/Poecilia complex/Ghost complex.

Lives in the Arena bottom run J1 side

<--interupt>
<--{update_profile/rinn.kun
<--{[email protected]
<----update_profile/rinn.kun
<[email protected]

2022 SERE Champion (survive, evade, resist, escape)
(bot) [t0+90] from NLS to arena // colour: marbled dash left
Certified: <elementalist><frozen><90+><low/ox><SERE/9><RANGER><team_root>//<ich><necro><fungal><et.al>

------------------------------------
Saga of Mindi Moinabane*;* Season 2
_logs(3)
breeding attempts: (2)<unsuccessful>
<--upgrade status: ACE/Gemini

------------------------------------

Jan.1/f22 moved to Vi.iV

1/2 black female from (A)/South-->J1/d7/22
-->return Azir to J1/South
<--Interupt:/Republic.gammarus/mindi
<--Interupt:/Republic.gammarus/azir
_trade.log/team/unnamed
_trade.status/protected
_trade.parties/satisfied
J1 receives 1/2 blk f./spec f./spec. f

3 Goldfish moved to Kaon Arena <--psp source
-Gaston
-Scout22
-Silver bullet

Gaston jumped immediately. Scout thrived early, transacted ich from a guppy, ich 1. Silver bullet has lasted the longest, also received ich, silver_bullet 1.

------------------------------------
9 Xanthic/xanthic marbles in, northern lights <--psp source

-2/zeddicus dax/small man assist
-3/leapord frog continuum
-1/dconsec/crushed
------------------------------------
Yang moved to Kaon Arena <--
Viego moved to Kaon Arena
------------------------------------
9 Xanthic in, Kaon Arena <--psp source
-3, did not flourish w/n the ecosystem, picked off by shoal
6 moved to 125 at end of season
------------------------------------
5-6 dozen Xanthic in, Outer AqE <--psp source
5-6 dozen (k) to leapard frog continuum
[0] returned to AqE
------------------------------------
Oct; unnamed wg/end(x?) removed from Mindi's Hollow
<---update arena record/mindi/a:1
------------------------------------
Nov; L1 xanthic marbles reunited w/n Arena
-Squisgar (top)[t0]
-Zero (mid)[t0] from J1
-Rinn-kun (bot) [t0+90] from NLS
<--unique interaction produced; colour study b/n L1 and Yang
------------------------------------
Nov; unnamed f. [Maerlin continuum] moved from Arena to Vi.iv
Nov; Triana [Lunaea continuum] moved from Arena to Northern Lights
Nov 6th; 4am. Azir. moved from J1 to Mindi's Hollow
------------------------------------
<frag><parasite_management> Loaches break Camallanus worm complex between invertebrates and livebearers

Loaches love to munch on the benthic ecos of the tank. They will strike gammarids, detritus worms, young shrimp, and small bladder snails with gusto. One of the worst offenders they help destroy is the Camallanus worm that plague livebearers, as well as the secondary incubators associated with infections (ie: small invertebrates). Discovered in J3 "Necrogenesis" 1996

<set_condition/personal_reminder_upon_removal>

edit: _Camallanus_ worms are *a threatening parasite-like worm* that burrows into a fish's digestive tract to feed on their blood. They are commonly referred to as vampire worms due to their feeding habits. The result of Camallanus worms is wasting of the fish and a quick yet painful death if left untreated.


----------

